

10/Gui: A 1-D multitouch window system, very simple looking - yummyfajitas
http://vimeo.com/6712657

======
spydez
The website, which currently has basically nothing other than the vimeo video,
is here:

<http://10gui.com/>

I'm impressed, but I don't know how well it'll work, switching from the
gesture surface to the keyboard and back and forth.

------
mbrubeck
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877535>

